# Another article on swingers.. check this woman out



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

63-Year-Old Woman Claims She ‘Slept With 3000 Men’ After Being Inspired by a Magazine Ad


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

wmn1 said:


> 63-Year-Old Woman Claims She ‘Slept With 3000 Men’ After Being Inspired by a Magazine Ad


Sometimes I hate The Guardian.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Seems like she's enjoying it. 

Whilst I disagree with her about love and sex, she's not doing anything different to her husband and what so many men fantasise about.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It sounds better than a sexless marriage.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> Sometimes I hate The Guardian.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Arh but other times ....H.S.B.C. Tax Evasion .......opps I mean Avoidance


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> Sometimes I hate The Guardian.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


what's going on over there in England, Matt ? :lol:


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Seems like she's enjoying it.
> 
> Whilst I disagree with her about love and sex, she's not doing anything different to her husband and what so many men fantasise about.


shouldn't be fantasizing about it if married. Single, then I am sure. Her husband probably has to get a number tag like at a butcher's counter just to see her. Sounds like he's a real charm too. I wonder what his 'trophy' total is. They sound like skanks. I too disagree with her about love and sex


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Odd how everything she says is true, love and sex are separate things, monogamy isn't natural for mammals, yet the idea doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

wmn1 said:


> what's going on over there in England, Matt ? :lol:


I shudder to think.

There was a swinging couple who lived near my parents. She was basically coerced into it, When she finally screwed up the courage to tell him she didn't want to live that lifestyle, her caring, loving husband beat the s**t out of her.

And that clueless bint who dictated (hah!) that article may well have had sex with that wife beater and just shrugged her shoulders and not given a damn. Ugh. sorry. Triggered.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

wmn1 said:


> shouldn't be fantasizing about it if married. Single, then I am sure. Her husband probably has to get a number tag like at a butcher's counter just to see her. Sounds like he's a real charm too. I wonder what his 'trophy' total is. They sound like skanks. I too disagree with her about love and sex


 Yeah really!!! By the time her husbands number was up it probably looked like number 8 cuts of sliced roast beef. Makes me want to wash my hands just reading about it.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Yuck, in the picture she has her hands on the stripper pole and all I can think about is whats been on it. Then it got me thinking, I've never been to a strip club. Do they wipe down the stripper poles with Clorox wipes between girls?

(Sorry for the thread jack)


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

IIJokerII said:


> Yeah really!!! By the time her husbands number was up it probably looked like number 8 cuts of sliced roast beef. Makes me want to wash my hands just reading about it.


true. I like how she comes out and says 'love and sex' are 
separate. If so, then how come the 'swinging population is so low in numbers, the divorce rates are so high and people litter these boards and their lives and marriages are destroyed by cheating. This lady makes it sound as though it's no different to have a fetish over Baskin Robbins ice cream. My libertarian mindset tells me 'to each their own' but my constitutional rights are to purge such moron$ out of my life completely because they disgust me. 

I am going to go downstairs now and tell my wife that love and sex are separate. I'll be back in one hour to start my divorce thread.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> I shudder to think.
> 
> There was a swinging couple who lived near my parents. She was basically coerced into it, When she finally screwed up the courage to tell him she didn't want to live that lifestyle, her caring, loving husband beat the s**t out of her.
> 
> And that clueless bint who dictated (hah!) that article may well have had sex with that wife beater and just shrugged her shoulders and not given a damn. Ugh. sorry. Triggered.


I agree. You know I was just messing around about England Matt although some of these stories and some of the worst threads on this board comes from there. I still want to visit and see a Liverpool game and the castles. Which reminds me, they are on in half an hour. Time to watch. peace


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

soccermom2three said:


> Yuck, in the picture she has her hands on the stripper pole and all I can think about is whats been on it. Then it got me thinking, I've never been to a strip club. Do they wipe down the stripper poles with Clorox wipes between girls?
> 
> (Sorry for the thread jack)


Spray bottle of disinfectant and a fresh supply of towels.

Not just the pole... but the counters all the way around the stage.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

3000 penises in her? That is so disgusting on so many levels. What man with even a shred of self respect would touch that?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

KingwoodKev said:


> _3000 penises in her_? That is so disgusting on so many levels. What man with even a shred of self respect would touch that?


My God, Kev! That would make an excellent title for a piece of experimental drama!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

wmn1 said:


> I agree. You know I was just messing around about England Matt although some of these stories and some of the worst threads on this board comes from there. I still want to visit and see a Liverpool game and the castles. Which reminds me, they are on in half an hour. Time to watch. peace


And it all happens on a tiny island surrounded by fish.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

probably an attempt just to sell news. did she offer any proof?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Q tip said:


> probably an attempt just to sell news. did she offer any proof?


Maybe she has the National Collection of pre-loved prophylactic devices? :smthumbup:

"Yes, Mr journalist, I have 3000 of them. And *this* one is special, as it glows in the dark!"

"Really? Why would you need one that glows in the dark?"

"Well, if there's no power and the lights are out, you can see your lover coming toward you!":rofl::lol:


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

KingwoodKev said:


> 3000 penises in her? That is so disgusting on so many levels. What man with even a shred of self respect would touch that?


If you were to take the worlds penis size average, factor in the average partners she has had multiply with the average TPM (Thrusts per minute) times sex sessions she has had about ten thousand miles worth of penis. That is like, alot!!!!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Newsworthy? Agenda? 

Monogamy might well not be natural for a goat in heat but she shouldn't point her finger at everyone and make that statement.

I don't think she is even a good advocate for swingers. The ones I know have a lot more class. No, I am not pro swinging but some of them are far more decent than others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

KingwoodKev said:


> 3000 penises in her? That is so disgusting on so many levels. What man with even a shred of self respect would touch that?


Well, let's see. At five per week and allowing four weeks per month is 20 per month or 240 per year. Twenty years is 4800. So it isn't all THAT difficult to do. Of course it would be hard on her girly bits.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Passion Natural Water-Based Lubricant - 55 Gallon drum. That is how she managed all those penises.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

*Star Tramp: "To boldly go where no woman has gone before"*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hang on...


> Not every lover is attentive


But didn't she say she it wasn't love? That it was only sex?:scratchhead:

And what about when her grandchildren see the article?

And whilst she looks reasonably attractive for her age she looks far too smug and self-serving to me.

And would her husband have been able to service 14 women on one night? Highly unlikely, so the relationship is somewhat unbalanced, making him her... oh.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm really hoping this woman didn't reproduce?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Having 3000 different penises or 1 penis 3000 times doesn't make a difference to her vagina.

I don't see the point to the article, it's only going to get this kind of judgement. If she's happy and her husband is happy they should do what they want.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> I'm really hoping this woman didn't reproduce?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


With all those penii (or is it penises?) going off inside her? Her eggs must have been awash in a sea of semen. Shirley just jest (I just called you Shirley).


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> Hang on...
> 
> But didn't she say she it wasn't love? That it was only sex?:scratchhead:
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Having 3000 different penises or 1 penis 3000 times doesn't make a difference to her vagina.
> 
> I don't see the point to the article, it's only going to get this kind of judgement. If she's happy and her husband is happy they should do what they want.


she's a who*e and he's no better


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

doesn't england tax this activity? there must be a way to make a deposit.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> I'm really hoping this woman didn't reproduce?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Children and grandchildren.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Q tip said:


> doesn't england tax this activity? there must be a way to make a deposit.


Their club might actually pay VAT, which is the EU's version of sales tax.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Q tip said:


> doesn't england tax this activity? there must be a way to make a deposit.


LOTS of men made deposits...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> LOTS of men made deposits...


*I'll bet they did!

They must be eating penicillin caps there like chicken feed! That place sounds so absolutely nasty that it would make a buzzard puke!*


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Personal said:


> Good for her and her husband, if they enjoy it and are honest with one another etc., I don't see anything wrong with there lifestyle choices.
> 
> P.S. I have no problem with the number of sexual partners she has had.



umm.. ok whatever


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Personal said:


> A self respecting man who considers women to be equal, realises that vagina's are self cleaning, doesn't think women are soiled if they are not virgins and is attracted to her would happily share sex with her.


that's why this board is filled with those who disagree. That's why so many lives are destroyed by infidelity. I am sure if your wife stepped out, you would use the same argument. BTW, honesty isn't everything, there is something called marital vows in play.

Yes, these two agree on this lifestyle. Fine. But now that they are promoting it, I have every right to lambast them. BTW, I now know 9 swinging couples, 8 are divorced and 37 kids are now dealing with divorced parents. Great role models there. Finally, this has nothing to do with someone's past behavior before they met someone new who they committed to. Thisis a woman who has fvcked 3000 guys while married to her husband. Different story. Oh BTW, maybe it's mitigated because her husband is 'in on the plan'. I would love to take a roll call here and see how many guys would go out with a woman who bedded 3000 guys. I hope their marriage lasts because if it doesn't, noone will want her. That's for sure


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Two posts from the same poster... one I liked and the other induced nausea. 

I like going down on my wife. A lot! I do it a lot. I don't want it to be full of other dude's man batter.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

They may be self cleaning, but it takes about 5 days to clean out a deposit.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Personal said:


> In case anyone has forgotten we've already had the enlightenment and are now far removed from the Victorian era.


What's wrong with the Victorian era ??? I can easily find you some websites that I think you'll enjoy based on what you are saying here.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

wmn1 said:


> What's wrong with the Victorian era ??? I can easily find you some websites that I think you'll enjoy based on what you are saying here.


The Victorian era was interesting. They were not the prudes people think. At least not all of them.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Personal said:


> I don't know why you think "it would be hard on her girly bits"?
> 
> My wife throughout 19 years has monogamously averaged the same rate, unsurprisingly her women parts are fine.


I am assuming that your wife has been having sex only with you. So this means that you have the some amount of "use" on you. I am also assuming that your man parts are fine as well.

Not sure why some people think woman parts wear out. :scratchhead:


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

larry.gray said:


> Two posts from the same poster... one I liked and the other induced nausea.
> 
> I like going down on my wife. A lot! I do it a lot. I don't want it to be full of other dude's man batter.


That's because you're a decent self-respecting man and not some sicko freak job.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Not sure why some people think woman parts wear out. :scratchhead:


Perhaps they never heard of "lube".

BTW that 55 gallon drum of Passion sexual lubricant has been approved by George Takei who was asked to host the San Diego Pride Parade. I guess he knows from personal experience.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Personal said:


> In case anyone has forgotten we've already had the enlightenment and are now far removed from the Victorian era.


A lack of self control is neither something new or remarkable and certainty not worth my acknowledgement or admiration.

Again, not particularly newsworthy. If she was busy saving children from the pains and perils of this world instead of bragging about how many men she had stuffed herself with then she would warrant my admiration and attention.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Personal said:


> Your assumptions are correct, we have both been faithfully monogamous together ever since our third date.
> 
> Presuming we remain together (or otherwise) with the same amount or more of sex over the next 40 years or more (excluding any medical condition), our parts will be perfectly fine as will everyone else's private parts.



:smthumbup:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Too much attention in a short period of time will cause wear and even damage.

Prostitutes that do a lot of business have to take special care and precautions for their vaginal health.

This woman probably has had to take similar precautions at some point.

God. I can't believe I have been drawn into this conversation...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> God. I can't believe I have been drawn into this conversation...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


TAM is like Lays (no pun intended) potato chips. You can't have just one


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Dogbert said:


> TAM is like Lays (no pun intended) potato chips. You can't have just one


Yup. &#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsDraper (May 27, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Too much attention in a short period of time will cause wear and even damage.
> 
> Prostitutes that do a lot of business have to take special care and precautions for their vaginal health.
> 
> ...


Now I'm curious. What is the special care?

And I'm sorry - any woman who wants to sleep with 14 men in one night has no idea what real intimacy is.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Too much attention in a short period of time will cause wear and even damage.
> 
> Prostitutes that do a lot of business have to take special care and precautions for their vaginal health.
> 
> ...


I agree Conan

I don't even know how this developed into a discussion of physical health. I was coming at it from a principled standpoint. 

I can't believe that some are equating 3000 times with one person vs 1 person with 3000 people. How Victorian of me .....

To each their own I guess but I will call it what it is in my book, disgusting and slvtty behavior and I find these people to be deficient


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

MrsDraper said:


> Now I'm curious. What is the special care?
> 
> And I'm sorry - any woman who wants to sleep with 14 men in one night has no idea what real intimacy is.


:iagree:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

MrsDraper said:


> Now I'm curious. What is the special care?
> 
> And I'm sorry - any woman who wants to sleep with 14 men in one night has no idea what real intimacy is.


It has been a while since I researched the subject and, to be honest, I find it distasteful enough that I don't want to explore it again. There are a couple of older documentaries that are quite candid and generous with information however.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Its just sex, sort of like a sweaty breathless handshake, only with orgasm, no biggie.

Hello Mrs.Calvert it's a pleasure to meet you :rofl:


----------



## MrsDraper (May 27, 2013)

Am I the only one to notice that grandma's shirt doesn't have a back? Look at the mirror right next to the stripper poll. 


:rofl:


----------



## MrsDraper (May 27, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> It has been a while since I researched the subject and, to be honest, I find it distasteful enough that I don't want to explore it again. There are a couple of older documentaries that are quite candid and generous with information however.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Come on! You can't put out a teaser like that then just walk away from it. Now I'm even more intrigued.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

MrsDraper said:


> Am I the only one to notice that grandma's shirt doesn't have a back? Look at the mirror right next to the stripper poll.
> 
> 
> :rofl:


:rofl: Its just a question of taste or is it class?


----------



## MrsDraper (May 27, 2013)

Decorum said:


> :rofl: Its just a question of taste or is it class?


I think it is obvious she is putting on her Sunday best for the interview, right?! She is super classy.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

wmn1 said:


> I agree Conan
> 
> I don't even know how this developed into a discussion of physical health. I was coming at it from a principled standpoint.
> 
> ...


3000 times with one person is definitely love. 3000 different partners is just nasty. Doesn't matter if it's a man or woman. Disgusting. Even wild animals aren't that nasty and they don't know any better.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Interesting. Its only sex and not love, yet, she calls the 3000 men lovers.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Too much attention in a short period of time will cause wear and even damage.
> 
> Prostitutes that do a lot of business have to take special care and precautions for their vaginal health.
> 
> ...


I was told if kept playing with it it would fall off. :scratchhead:


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Personal said:


> Am I right in thinking that you are suggesting; equality for women, self cleaning vaginas and non-virginal women are the cause of life destroying infidelity?
> 
> I don't believe the (self evident, yet not always evidently acknowledged by some) equality of women, vaginas and non virgin women are the cause of infidelity (life destroying or otherwise).
> 
> ...


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

KingwoodKev said:


> 3000 times with one person is definitely love. 3000 different partners is just nasty. Doesn't matter if it's a man or woman. Disgusting. Even wild animals aren't that nasty and they don't know any better.



I agree, kev. This woman and her husband are disgusting. They are very nasty.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

It's nothing more than a PIV massage. Yeah my XWW tried to sell me that sh!t but I didn't buy it - still aren't.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dogbert said:


> It's nothing more than a PIV massage. Yeah my XWW tried to sell me that sh!t but I didn't buy it - still aren't.


I never would either


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Personal said:


> Thank-you for the clarification, which is why I was asking if I was correct. Since as shown below in context you were apparently directly responding to a quote of mine that explicitly mentioned the points that you assert you "never brought up".
> 
> 
> **** I never brought up the physical stuff although others did and I do agree with them but it wasn't my point. However, sometimes I have to be more specific to what I am replying to.
> ...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MrsDraper said:


> Am I the only one to notice that grandma's shirt doesn't have a back? Look at the mirror right next to the stripper poll.
> 
> 
> :rofl:


Her sweater has a back. The back is gray. It looks like it's a pattern of gray and white in the back.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well I guess everyone needs a hobby. Or is it a sport? Maybe both?

This world is full of very strange people.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Personal said:


> So am I! :toast:
> 
> All the best.


all the best to you too


----------



## Maria Canosa Gargano (Jan 30, 2015)

tacoma said:


> Odd how everything she says is true, love and sex are separate things, monogamy isn't natural for mammals, yet the idea doesn't appeal to me at all.


I really hate this whole "monogamy isn't natural" line people use.

It isn't biologically wired in us like some animals. This means, that the first person you ever mated with in your life you would be biologically attached to forever. Most of the times this is by smell. If that smell was transferred to another person, you would mate for life with that other person. Experiments have been done with moles who are wired for monogamy where they have killed the female they were mated to for life, took her pheromones and put them on another female. The male then proceeded to treat that new female as if it was his old lover.

That is what wired for monogamy looks like.

I think we have a predilection for monogamy. IE jealousy as a natural state of mind in relationships. That doesn't mean everyone will fit into that mold and it is a monogamy that isn't tied to the first person you have feelings for, but a series of monogamous relationships.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

Maria Canosa Gargano said:


> I really hate this whole "monogamy isn't natural" line people use.
> 
> It isn't biologically wired in us like some animals. This means, that the first person you ever mated with in your life you would be biologically attached to forever. Most of the times this is by smell. If that smell was transferred to another person, you would mate for life with that other person. Experiments have been done with moles who are wired for monogamy where they have killed the female they were mated to for life, took her pheromones and put them on another female. The male then proceeded to treat that new female as if it was his old lover.
> 
> ...


Plus, it's not true that monogamy isn't natural in mammals. There are many species of mammals that mate with one partner for life. IMO, humans are supposed to be one of those species. People who can't live up to that standard try to make themselves feel better and claim that it's unnatural to live that way. It isn't.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

KingwoodKev said:


> Plus, it's not true that monogamy isn't natural in mammals. There are many species of mammals that mate with one partner for life. IMO, humans are supposed to be one of those species. People who can't live up to that standard try to make themselves feel better and claim that it's unnatural to live that way. It isn't.


:iagree:


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Maria Canosa Gargano said:


> I really hate this whole "monogamy isn't natural" line people use.


And yet there are reams of evidence to support the statement and little to none to undermine it.

Go figure.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

tacoma said:


> And yet there are reams of evidence to support the statement and little to none to undermine it.
> 
> Go figure.


Really depends on where you look and what you want to believe.

Monogamy is as natural as breathing for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

tacoma said:


> And yet there are reams of evidence to support the statement and little to none to undermine it.
> 
> Go figure.


........I do believe that it is very hard at times to stay faithful for some, especially when temptation is at your door. That is why it is a constant theme throughout history, and why faithfulness is a valued trait. If it was easy, it would have no value.

But that does not justify cheating of any kind. And I certainly am not trying to wriggle free on that basis.


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Really depends on where you look and what you want to believe.
> 
> Monogamy is as natural as breathing for me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I envy you....I truly do. My life is full of struggles.....fortunately I have found a way to stay on the right path except for one inappropriate friendship.......but that was mostly me trying to be the Knight in Shining Armor to a young friend in trouble.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

oneMOreguy said:


> I envy you....I truly do. My life is full of struggles.....fortunately I have found a way to stay on the right path except for one inappropriate friendship.......but that was mostly me trying to be the Knight in Shining Armor to a young friend in trouble.


I am really beginning to wonder what % of the population is like me?

End t/j.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"There are many species of mammals that mate with one partner for life."

Yes there are a few mammals that are....but none of them are primates, our closest genetic relatives.

And those primates closest to us in evolutionary terms, bonobos and chimpanzees for example, are highly promiscuous.

However, our intellect allows us to choose monogamy as a basis for our reproduction....and there are certain important advantages to it over non-monogamy.

But you could never claim that choosing non-monogamous lifestyles is foreign to our species, whether of a poly nature or even the example of serial monogamy.

In the end, I think humans will make individualized choices for themselves, as they do in many other aspects of life.

And that's fine in my opinion...to each their own...and I certainly don;t judge others because they make choices for themselves that differ from mine.


----------



## Maria Canosa Gargano (Jan 30, 2015)

tacoma said:


> And yet there are reams of evidence to support the statement and little to none to undermine it.
> 
> Go figure.


I take issue with the idea that we should look at purely our biology to determine if something is natural. Usually when someone argues if something is natural or not, they are trying to argue about a more pure way of being human. We may not be wired for monogamy like the moles I was talking about, but that does not mean having multiple partners at once is more natural. Human beings are more complex than just pointing at our biology.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Maria Canosa Gargano said:


> I take issue with the idea that we should look at purely our biology to determine if something is natural. Usually when someone argues if something is natural or not, they are trying to argue about a more pure way of being human. We may not be wired for monogamy like the moles I was talking about, but that does not mean having multiple partners at once is more natural. Human beings are more complex than just pointing at our biology.


I agree entirely and wasn't arguing otherwise.

While our biology lends us towards promiscuity for reproductive purposes it also has made us sentient with the ability to analyze and manipulate our environment in ways that make our lives better and safer.
Monogamy is one of those manipulations.

I'm pretty invested in practicing it for my own sake.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I am really beginning to wonder what % of the population is like me?
> 
> End t/j.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am and so are most of my friends and family. And we are happy as a result


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

There's biology, and there's culture. In terms of biology, humans naturally span a spectrum of mating modes ranging from very monogamous to very promiscuous. Culture (often from a religious starting point) is an overlay that tries to impose one mode on everyone, with varying degrees of success. (When punishments of imprisonment or death don't deter someone from pursuing the mode that is most natural for them, it would seem culture has limited success.)

Most humans practice serial monogamy at best. Culture is relative, and different cultures have different practices and ideals, usually to promote consistency and cohesiveness in an attempt (which isn't very successful) to promote social stability.

I think any of the mating modes is equally fine, if practiced responsibly and ethically. It's the externally imposed cultural modes, expectations, and sanctions that make it difficult for individuals to live in their own mode ethically and freely, and the lack of information about alternatives that push people into incompatible modes.

Bottom line, IMO: biology creates a strong disposition for a particular mode in an individual, culture creates a strong influence for a particular mode that may or may not be in harmony with an individual's biology. Often, conflict between biological and cultural imperatives result.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> There's biology, and there's culture. In terms of biology, humans naturally span a spectrum of mating modes ranging from very monogamous to very promiscuous. Culture (often from a religious starting point) is an overlay that tries to impose one mode on everyone, with varying degrees of success. (When punishments of imprisonment or death don't deter someone from pursuing the mode that is most natural for them, it would seem culture has limited success.)
> 
> Most humans practice serial monogamy at best. Culture is relative, and different cultures have different practices and ideals, usually to promote consistency and cohesiveness in an attempt (which isn't very successful) to promote social stability.
> 
> ...



but what that does not take into consideration is this;

1)treat others the way you want to be treated. That's why so many swinging relations either break up or the swinging stops

2) we keep talking biology here but noone is talking about religious, moral and ethical beliefs. 

I am not a holy roller by any stretch of the imagination but God does not tolerate adultery, considering that such a small percentage of society even gets into this lifestyle and then more thna half of them break up combined with the other 25% who stop it all together at some point, aside from my own moral objectives against it, it doesn't seem to bring forth a productive or credible lifestyle.

Look, I am a Libertarian in mind, deeply conservative and principled traditionalist. So of course part of me is to say "I can't stand these people and want to stay away from them but whatever floats my boat" as opposed to the damage I have seen this lifestyle rip through co-workers, former friends and people I knew who would all tell you now "Don't do it".

In the end, these people flaunt this lifestyle in this article and as that is their right, it's mine to caution others "don't do it" and I am entitled to that opinion.

I don't disagree with a couple of points you make above but just thought I would let you know a little further what my thoughts are ....


----------



## frankman (Sep 23, 2014)

KingwoodKev said:


> 3000 penises in her? That is so disgusting on so many levels. What man with even a shred of self respect would touch that?


LOL 3000 of them would.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

wmn1 said:


> but what that does not take into consideration is this;
> 
> 1)treat others the way you want to be treated. That's why so many swinging relations either break up or the swinging stops
> 
> ...


1)treat others the way you want to be treated. That's why so many monogamous relationships either break up or the _sex _stops - Your point is specious, because it applies just as much - or even more so - to traditional, monogamous relationships

2) we keep talking biology here but noone is talking about religious, moral and ethical beliefs. - You are. But religion, morals and ethics are derived from biological imperatives developed through evolution. They are _human _creations. That's why almost every culture and religion has very similar ethical principles. Any of the relationship models can be lived ethically, but of course many people don't do so, whether they're in monogamous or alternative relationships.

You are welcome to you conservative attitudes towards monogamy, and I really have no issue with them whatsoever. I lived them for decades, after all. However, I've discovered things that make a different model of relationships work better for me. That does not at all negate that monogamy works for many (despite nearly half of marriages failing and 20% or more - some studies say up to 55% - experiencing infidelity). Just that something other than monogamy works for some people, and works for some of those very well. That some can't make it work isn't any more of an issue than some can't make monogamy work. Monogamy has far more proponents and examples to go by than the lesser know alternatives, so people trying them have a harder time finding guidelines to making it work. Those that do make it work would adamantly disagree with you about it being credible and productive.

As for cautioning others to avoid the alternative lifestyles? Well, I'm with you there, because most people aren't suited or prepared to pursue it. Sadly, many people are not prepared or suited to pursue monogamy, either. I've made monogamy work for 30 years, and I've made swinging, polyamory, and open relationships work for 15 years.


----------



## Retribution (Apr 30, 2012)

frankman said:


> LOL 3000 of them would.


Ah, but do any of those men have the aforementioned shred of self-respect? I'd wager no. 

The woman looks like an older version of my friend's wife...who incidentally has cheated on him twice. Now through some completely illogical association they've both fallen several pegs in my mind.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> 1)treat others the way you want to be treated. That's why so many monogamous relationships either break up or the _sex _stops - Your point is specious, because it applies just as much - or even more so - to traditional, monogamous relationships
> 
> 
> **** Disagreed. The divorce rates are no higher for mongamous relationships than they are for open ones and those who practice monogamous relationships break up because someone steps out. Many swingers stop that kind of lifestyle because they tire of it, it ultimately causes problems or they do it because of the kids.
> ...


----------



## Melvynman (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't understand why anybody would have a problem with this lady. She is doing what comes naturally to her. She is promiscuous and she likes it. She runs a swingers clubs and likes her work. 

I prefer women who like sex like her. She is truly helping society by satisfying lots of men sexually, most likely younger then her. :smthumbup:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

To use an old British country expression: "By 'eck! I'll bet she guz at it like a stoat!":rofl:


----------

